
How to Stick to a Learning Habit - bipinvk
https://blog.savay.app/how-to-stick-to-a-learning-habit/
======
nitins
Nothing of value in that article, just an ad for the app. I don't think
installing one more app is going to improve my habits.

------
dorkwood
> Learning is straightforward. You look for the best sources, schedule a time,
> take notes, and practice till you perfect.

I know this is just throw-away sentence to kick off the article, but I
disagree.

Learning is straightforward if you have a kind learning environment where the
outputs match up perfectly with the inputs and you can see exactly what you're
doing correctly and where you're going wrong. But if the learning environment
is wicked, and it's no longer easy to tell where you're going wrong -- or
worse, you're misled to believe you're doing things correctly when you aren't
-- then learning isn't straightforward at all. It's why some people practice
for years and don't get any better.

------
stellalo
> I remember her saying, “AI is an algorithm that allows machines to make
> autonomous decisions...” Her explanation was one of the best I came across.

That’s enough for me

------
blntechie
This is nothing but an ad for app which doesn’t even exist yet. Nothing of
material was said in the article itself.

------
jmiskovic
Fluff piece offering nothing of substance, tied in with learning app which
hasn't launched yet.

------
reggleston
I read the article and clicked on the logo to learn more about the product...
However the link directed me to [https://127.0.0.1/](https://127.0.0.1/)

------
jhymn
Sign up form didn't work for me.

~~~
mandliya
Same it says something went wrong while submitting the form.

